# The Leaky Forum and Other News



## David Pence (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, as you may noticed, I'm not very happy with the course the vBulletin people are taking, so that, together with the nearly nonexistent activity on The Leaky Forum, I've decided to not renew the license for that site.

I would still like to see a sister site dedicated to the potter books take off, so I have setup a site using an excellent open source package called Simple Machines Forum. Before I open the site up again, I'm investing the possibility of importing the old vBulletin site. vB 4.0 is new, so there isn't a clean conversion option available at this time.

Just for fun, I've also setup a version of TTF using this package at http://www.thetolkienforum.org/ ... I may open this site up as well ... we'll see.

It seems I will have to purchase the full vBulletin package to get the 'blogs' back. I will have to cool a bit before I do though.

Finally, for now, if you look at the bottom left corner of the site, you'll notice a drop down list of alternative styles to 'skin' TTF. There should be at least one color scheme that will appeal to most TTF members.


----------

